# Siverscreens for Tribute 550



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi , Does anyone know if the silverscreens we have to fit our Peugot base vehicle, 2004 model , will fit the new Ducato van ? Cheers


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Sure if you ring Silverscreens they will happy to tell you :wink:

01274 872151

I could be wrong but I think they will fit


----------

